# Dog Doors



## greta (Nov 14, 2005)

I have seen some posts in the past about dog doors on the market, and I want to put in a plug for one. There is a small ma/pa company in Minnesota that makes, in my opinion, the most durable, energy efficient, economical($60 ea) doors on the market. I have tried several. these are made from HARD, High Density plastic, the spring-loaded hinges are stainless steel. I have two of them on my door, one swings in and one out, they can be custom made to fit your opening. They are too hard to chew. If you want further information, contact Harries Plastics in Alpha Minnesota 800-823-2892.


----------



## TerRun (Jan 6, 2008)

greta said:


> I have seen some posts in the past about dog doors on the market, and I want to put in a plug for one. There is a small ma/pa company in Minnesota that makes, in my opinion, the most durable, energy efficient, economical($60 ea) doors on the market. I have tried several. these are made from HARD, High Density plastic, the spring-loaded hinges are stainless steel. I have two of them on my door, one swings in and one out, they can be custom made to fit your opening. They are too hard to chew. If you want further information, contact Harries Plastics in Alpha Minnesota 800-823-2892.


What climate are you in? Is this door appropriate to put in the door of your home where the weather can be in the -20 and 50+ mph wind?

I appreciate any advice people have. I was looking at the Pacific Patio Endura Door, but the rep who answered the phone could only tell me it was the best, but not why. I've never used a dog door.


----------

